# Can a bunny hop ruin my fork?



## j73 (Sep 15, 2009)

hello everyone, I'm new in road cycling and I ride a scott speedster s60. I was riding today about 18-20mph when suddenly I have to do a bunny hop to avoid a pot hole, it's not like I did really do a high one maybe, around 2.5-3inches off the ground.I have a OEM fork that came with the bike which is a aluminum steerer and rest is carbon.Can this ruin my fork?or I guess the whole bike?Did not see any problems when I inspected my bike after the ride ,I just have this notion with road bikes that they are not for that kind of use, not like mtb that you could ride hard.thanks for any info....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually, doing the bunny hop over the pothole probably stressed the frame/ fork less than hitting the pothole would have. Generally, about the only thing that results from impacts of this sort is a slight play developing at the headset, necessitating a readjustment. 

If your bike doesn't display any ill effect in the steering/ headset, I wouldn't fret over it.


----------



## mwgash (Jun 27, 2010)

You should be completely fine. I'll do bunnyhops over things such sticks, potholes, big cracks. And like PJ said, you should be totally fine doing them, and hitting them would/could pop/puncture your tire, bend a rim, maybe worse things? I don't know but you're fine


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

silly rabbit. hops are for beer.


----------



## Rage_Cycling (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep I do them all the time more like 6 inches to avoid things much better then running into a pot hole.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

The above posters are probably correct, there is most likely nothing wrong with your frame / fork.

Your question "can a bunny hop ruin my fork"? Your assumption is correct, it certainly could and you are right, road bikes are not meant for that prupose. However in your situation the bunny hop was better than the alternative - just don't make a hobby out of BH's.


----------



## j73 (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you for all the information guys, it really helped clear my head...


----------



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

search Cycling Videos on youtube and watch that 1987 cycling video.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

(not quite sure how many tires and/or wheels were expended during the making of this video...)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pdh777 said:


> Your question "can a bunny hop ruin my fork"? Your assumption is correct, it certainly could and you are right, road bikes are not meant for that prupose.


nonsense


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> silly rabbit. hops are for beer.



ROTFLMAO


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Weight may be a bit of a factor, but I'm over 200lbs and have bunny hopped the occasional pothole and so far, so good. I also ride a Speedster (S30). 

The only bump related issued I've had thus far came from hitting a pothole that looked like a small sinkhole. The pavement itself had sunk down so it was almost invisible until it was too late. The fork was fine, but as PJ352 mentioned, I did have to readjust the headset.


----------

